# [SOLVED] APEX Case powering on questions.



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys, i have a quick question regarding the wires within this case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811154095

I currently have a 531s Mini-ATX MOBO and there is this one wire which i'm kind of confused with how to plug in the wires/ cables for the LED light. Also I have 2 wires, one says Power SW and Reset SW(both has 2 open pin slots or something) should i plug the POWER SW into the MOBO's small 2 pin thing (well there's a lot of 6/7 pin's but theres one that has 2 pins respectively.) 
Just wondering since my old SLIM Case uses nothing of that sort and just uses the typical 5 + blank pin slot.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: APEX Case powering on questions.*

Just to clarify: Is this the motherboard from an Dell Inspiron 531s? You are mounting it in the linked case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: APEX Case powering on questions.*

The front panel header is in the corner of the MB this should be the wiring for it.
The header on the dell board will be black but the pin locations the same.


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: APEX Case powering on questions.*

Yes i'm trying to mount a 531s into the case 
Wrench, that is exactly the same as my mobo cept for # 12 is covered with some black covering. Oh okay thanks i understand now.


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: APEX Case powering on questions.*

What is an NC, i can't find an NC wire within the case.


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: APEX Case powering on questions.*

actually my case is not powering on at all, but when i tried it on my other case it powers on just fine (everything is the same except the case) and i can't find a NC connector, just HD led, Power, Reset, Speakers, HD audio, 97' Audio thingy and usb, meaning there is one missing spot on my pins.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: APEX Case powering on questions.*



> I can't find an NC wire within the case.


And you won't. 

NC = Not Connected


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: APEX Case powering on questions.*

oh okay, Then its probably because the wires are strained and it refuses to turn on ;\, thank you for the picture, it will help me a lot in the future when i find a new case of which my cpu can actually start up from the POWER button.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hook up only the 2 Pwr_SW(power switch) wires and try it, the Dell has a front panel module that pops out in 1 piece can you mount it to the new case in an empty drive bay for example?


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

@wrech97, how'd you pop it out? i tried that but it didn't work for me. I'd have to unscrew it and then forcibly pull the thing that is stabled to it which i think won't work for me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The one I was thinking of is different then you have apparently, but it may still work > http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/insp531s/en/OM/html/parts.htm#wp1484675


----------

